# Hi!



## Sheba (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm new here, and I think I'll really like it here!

ABOUT MYSELF AND MY PETS

I have three cats. 
Tiggy- Tabby cat mix, we got her from a place that didnt want her anymore
Figgy-he is a purebred Norwegian Forest Cat, and he came with Tiggy FOR FREE!
Max- A Tabby Cat mix we found in a forest about 4 years ago

I have a dog!
Wendy- black lab/german shepherd dog/we dont know what else she is!

I have a hamster and a gerbil!
Buddy-nicknamed "Bloody the Gerbil" because that is what he will do to your finger!!!1 8O 
Snickers-The sweet little Russian Dwarf Hamster that has never bitten  i'll get some pics of my animals!!!1


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there! Welcome to the forum and cute lil kitties that you have


----------



## Sheba (Dec 17, 2005)

i'm glad I'm welcome


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello there and Welcome!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello, Sheba!! Welcome to the forum. :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a shepard mix BIG baby girl


----------



## bijan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi, you are indeed a pet lover and have been for long.


----------

